# 2/3 of United States Now Overweight



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 8, 2011)

> By that measure, Mississippi is the fattest state in the union with an adult obesity rate of 34.4 percent. Colorado is the least obese -- with a rate of 19.8 percent -- and the only state with an adult obesity rate below 20 percent, according to "F as in Fat," an annual report from the Trust for America's Health and the Robert Wood Johnson Foundation.
> ...
> *"Today, the state with the lowest adult obesity rate would have had the highest rate in 1995," said Jeff Levi, executive director of the Trust for America's Health.
> *...
> *In the United States -- where two-thirds of adults and nearly one-third of children are obese or overweight* -- the obesity epidemic is sending healthcare costs higher and threatening everything from worker productivity to military recruitment.





this is awful.  I think if you went in back in my posts, you can find years ago i referenced stats that said half of americans are obese, now it's grown to 66% in just the last few years.  And the best state now would have been the worse in '95!

wtf is going on?  personally i'm including more vegetarian type meals in my diet, since there's no shortage of minorities in the news dying from heart disease and weight related diseases.  it's insane is what it is.


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 8, 2011)

This is what happens when you can't simply shame people for being fatasses anymore, their "feelings" will get hurt. Broke dudes need to stop settling for fat women and stop taking your damn kids to mcdonalds because you're to lazy to cook them a balanced meal. It's all the processed food people eat. It packs on more weight than natural food.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 8, 2011)

its all that mcdonalds. in reality its really not that hard to exorcise 3+ times a week. most people go home from work and watch tv all day. and so do their kids.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2011)

inb4Wall-E


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2011)

i just had chinese food and dunkin doughnuts

going to go run three miles .


----------



## JellyButter (Jul 8, 2011)

Get rid of all fast food restaurants.
Sorry people


----------



## tinhamodic (Jul 8, 2011)

Many people are poorly informed about body mass index and about calories, add in a healthy dose of laziness...


----------



## Thor (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm sure american humanity will evolve so this won't be a problem.


----------



## Bolivian Alpaca (Jul 8, 2011)

Down here in South Texas its bad. They charge more for first floor apts. more since most of obese people do not want to walk the stairs up to their places.
edit: do not know this organisation existed


----------



## reaperunique (Jul 8, 2011)

well, if it's any comfort, it aren't only the Americans that are getting fatter.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 8, 2011)

tinhamodic said:


> Many people are poorly informed about body mass index and about calories, add in a healthy dose of laziness...



BMI's are shit, considering they arent all that accurate.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 8, 2011)

Well the fatter everyone else gets the skinner I look 

Fuck 'em, if they can't control what and how much they eat, let 'em get fat and die of heart attack at 30.


----------



## kazuri (Jul 8, 2011)

There is NO Way that number is right. Go out on a walk and tell me every other person you see is obese, not going to happen.


----------



## Jade (Jul 8, 2011)

kazuri said:


> There is NO Way that number is right. Go out on a walk and tell me every other person you see is obese, not going to happen.


More fat people are at my local beach than average or skinny people. Alot of them are fat children and women. I don't see positives of letting yourself go like that.


----------



## MunchKing (Jul 8, 2011)

The thread title is a bit misleading. 66 percent is overweight *or* obese.

But damn, 1 out 4 to 5 US citizens is obese.

How the hell do you manage that? 

When the moment arrives that your stomach fat blocks your view of your penis, it's time to watch what you're eating and to start excercising. How hard can that be?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 8, 2011)

Everybody who plays professional football is obese. Even people who are healthy and are just really muscular can be obese. It isn't completely accurate; not every obese person is fat.


----------



## kazuri (Jul 8, 2011)

> More fat people are at my local beach than average or skinny people. Alot of them are fat children and women. I don't see positives of letting yourself go like that.



Oh I definitely believe there are tons of fat people. But I would say its more around 20-30%(just based on interacting with the public at my job). Well, guess it depends on what is considered 'overweight'. But theres no way its 50%.



> Everybody who plays professional football is obese. Even people who are healthy and are just really muscular can be obese. It isn't completely accurate; not every obese person is fat.



Thats a very good point. Penn and Teller handled this topic in an episode of 'Bull shit' and they had some atheletes that were 'overweight' who completely embarrassed the 'healthy' people with some regular tasks like running, etc.


----------



## Jade (Jul 8, 2011)

kazuri said:


> Oh I definitely believe there are tons of fat people. But I would say its more around 20-30%(just based on interacting with the public at my job). Well, guess it depends on what is considered 'overweight'. But theres no way its 50%.


When I mistake a women for being pregnant, she should consider trimming a few pounds. The reaction isn't positive if they aren't pregnant.


----------



## Subarashii (Jul 8, 2011)

Jade said:


> When I mistake a women for being pregnant, she should consider trimming a few pounds. The reaction isn't positive if they aren't pregnant.



Nor is it when you ask a guy if he's breast feeding


----------



## kazuri (Jul 8, 2011)

> When I mistake a women for being pregnant, she should consider trimming a few pounds. The reaction isn't positive if they aren't pregnant.



Honestly the only time you shouldn't be able to tell is when a fat woman is pregnant.. When its a "normal" woman  you should be able to easily tell because all the fat is in the front and almost none on the sides.


----------



## Prowler (Jul 8, 2011)

it's much more expensive to eat a healthy diet than to eat a cheezeburger with a coke or an entire pizza 
in some countrys is like 3 or 5 times more expensive 

for some people fast food is the only way they can feed themselves

it's fucked up, but it's the truth .


----------



## zuul (Jul 8, 2011)

means many people forced to have sex with human whales for a lack  of alternative. I feel sorry for them.


----------



## kazuri (Jul 8, 2011)

> it's much more expensive to eat a healthy diet than to eat a cheezeburger with a coke or an entire pizza
> in some countrys is like 3 or 5 times more expensive



That's a myth. Anyone can go look at super expensive organic food prices. Just like I can go find pizza that is over a hundred dollars for 8 slices.

But beyond that. It's NOT what you eat. It is how active you are. People get bored and have no active hobbies, so they eat. That's basically the problem for probably 80% of people who are overweight.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 8, 2011)

And here I am underweight.

welp, I'm going to get caught in Oprah's gravitational pull now.

Shine on you crazy diamonds!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2011)

Kazuri's right; most of my eating is done when I'm sitting at home doing nothing.


----------



## Elias (Jul 8, 2011)

I eat whatever I want and never gain much weight. 


I mostly eat healthy though, since I don't want my arteries to be clogged with crap.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow this seems absurd. 66% of the nation is overweight? It seems almost inconceivable that this number will rise but then again I never expected for the number to be this high.


----------



## siyrean (Jul 8, 2011)

kazuri said:


> There is NO Way that number is right. Go out on a walk and tell me every other person you see is obese, not going to happen.



say that after working in a grocery store. the thing is these people don't go out in public... unless they have to and grocery's are a have to. I'm in Canada and I was shocked when I started working the checkout at the number of overweight people.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Jul 8, 2011)

It's also an other problem the US must care. It would become an health problem if the rate of obese is too high.


----------



## Oujisama (Jul 8, 2011)

Most of the people they classify as "obese" arent the ones everybody thinks of when they hear the word (fat pouring out the shirt, too big to even walk without a scooter).


----------



## Deamiel (Jul 8, 2011)

66% of American overweight?  That doesn't surprise me at all.

For the healthcare aspect, I'd say from years of working in a hospital that our patients are more like 85% overweight and 45%-50% are actually obese.

Sad times.  See if I care one bit about these people, though.


----------



## Jade (Jul 8, 2011)

kazuri said:


> Honestly the only time you shouldn't be able to tell is when a fat woman is pregnant.. When its a "normal" woman  you should be able to easily tell because all the fat is in the front and almost none on the sides.


Not always. My sister is of normal weight(give or take a few) but her belly extends outwards like a pregnant woman. She doesn't exercise or eat well so that is probably why I guess.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 8, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> its all that mcdonalds. in reality its really not that hard to exorcise 3+ times a week. most people go home from work and watch tv all day. and so do their kids.



the sad thing is, when people get to a certain weight it's harder to exercise than to not. :/

but still, it's their own fault.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 8, 2011)

Jade said:


> Not always. My sister is of normal weight(give or take a few) but her belly extends outwards like a pregnant woman. She doesn't exercise or eat well so that is probably why I guess.



Same, although I did a lot of exercising while I did competitive dancing. Thankfully it's not that noticeable because of the clothes I wear.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2011)

2/3 makes it sound much worse than 66% for some reason.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 8, 2011)

Guess they don't know how to hide it anymore.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 8, 2011)

Prowler said:


> it's much more expensive to eat a healthy diet than to eat a cheezeburger with a coke or an entire pizza
> in some countrys is like 3 or 5 times more expensive
> 
> for some people fast food is the only way they can feed themselves
> ...



This is also somewhat correct.

Over here in iceland (a freezer food supermarket), you can get a whole meal for ?1 while in an outdoor food market, a normal non organic market, you can only get a bag of carrots for the same price. You can't even get a decent block of cheese for a pound. Plus with the iceland meal you can freeze for a later time and such.

*sigh*


----------



## kazuri (Jul 8, 2011)

A bag of carrots isnt a meal, it is something you can eat multiple times over the course of a week or 2...

BUT it is true that things do cost more depending on where you live, of course. 

Where I live, and in most of america, it just seems expensive because people are too lazy to go where the good deals are, or to even find them for that matter, which isnt that hard with the advent of the internet..

It also seems more expensive because you arent buying 1 meal at a time, you are buying multiple ingredients you can put together multiple ways that can last you multiple days. You have to actually do some basic math to figure out if you are getting a good deal. 

Heck, that is even true in grocery stores for that 'bad' food. People are just lazy.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jul 8, 2011)

You can eat whatever you want as long as your overall caloric intake matches your caloric output.  Not surprising that the fattest states are also the poorest, and in the south.

There's an endemic healthcare problem in the South.  They've also got a traditional cooking style that caters to poor agricultural workers who need the calories--not call center workers.

If you eat like an agricultural worker and work in an office all day, you will get fat.  Also, require cooking as part of a HS curriculum. 

/Sedentary
/Not obese.
//Off to steam a bag of veggies


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 8, 2011)

there is a diffrence between overweight and obese. I am over weight 5'10 190 but my body fat percetage isnt that high 13-16%, I just work out alot. obese means fat. overweight could = both fat or overweight because of things like muscle


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 8, 2011)

i was looking at the subway calories yesterday and it said 800-1000 calories for a tuna footlong

aint the normal amount of calories a day, for women at least, like 1500 or something?



people might think "oh subway is healthy" and they might order a foot long and eat the other half later but its still a lot, and they probably go eat other shit too


people need to be more informed about the numbers! 


like, i read my friend's tweets on twitter, and some of em always are at mcdonalds or something. "oh getting mcdonalds w/ ect." and its like, at midnight, too 
like, eating such big things that late at night? its like they forget how unhealthy it is

i think one of the things is to get people more informed

hell, some americans dont even speak english, so imagine that 

even if at one point they where informed, its as if they just forget about it


just one small size jamba juice smoothie can have 400 calories  yeah some of it is probably healthy but what about the rest?


and even though i know some people do exercise, or at least the people i know who do, most forget about not intaking that much.. like.. the intake just ends up overturning their output since they think "oh i worked out for like 3 hours i can eat whatever i want now" lol like, you still gotta watch what you eat


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jul 8, 2011)

6'3
190 lbs.

I ain't even mad.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2011)

5'6
210 lbs

mad.


----------



## Oujisama (Jul 8, 2011)

Stunna said:


> 5'6
> 210 lbs
> 
> mad.



..whoa. no offense..


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2011)

Jesus, now I've gone and given you the impression that I'm freaking Grimace. I'm not a blob, so, yeah.


----------



## onepostwonder (Jul 8, 2011)

for the sake of profits, this will continue. they will sell you addictive shit-food, to make u sick and cash in on your need for medicine.
producers want to sell more stuff to you, pharma industry wants to sell more to you. they dont want you to be healthy or cured, they would loose profits.


----------



## hadou (Jul 8, 2011)

I am not surprised by this news at all. As long as fat chicks do not go to the beach in bikinis and wear the proper fat to cloth ratio in public, I am okay. Every time I go to the beach and see a fat chick in bikini I have to go look at some porn to get the bad aftertaste out of my head.


----------



## Oujisama (Jul 8, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Jesus, now I've gone and given you the impression that I'm freaking Grimace. I'm not a blob, so, yeah.



No its just, I cant imagine someone 5'6 weighing over 200lbs...


----------



## impersonal (Jul 8, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> i was looking at the subway calories yesterday and it said 800-1000 calories for a tuna footlong
> 
> aint the normal amount of calories a day, for women at least, like 1500 or something?



It's 2000. Still, 1000kcal is a lot for a sandwich...

...But it's the soda that keeps the US fat. A good starting point if you want to lose weight is -- never drink soda.

Ever. (Even just a little bit to congratulate yourself on the progress so far.)


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jul 8, 2011)

Less exercise + more "I don't feel like cooking today, let's go to Burger King."

People only have themselves to blame unless they have a legit glandular disorder.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 8, 2011)

MunchKing said:


> The thread title is a bit misleading. 66 percent is overweight *or* obese.
> 
> But damn, 1 out 4 to 5 US citizens is obese.
> 
> ...





Stunna said:


> 2/3 makes it sound much worse than 66% for some reason.



yeah, why did the title change? numbers are whiz bang for me so i don't see a point.



cnorwood said:


> there is a diffrence between overweight and obese. I am over weight 5'10 190 but my body fat percetage isnt that high 13-16%, I just work out alot. obese means fat. overweight could = both fat or overweight because of things like muscle



u r right, by definition u can be obese or fat, the bmi and what not has never been very useful.

BUTTTTT we are comparing apples to apples here (no pun intended ) , and the percentage has gone up , no matter how u look at it.


----------



## Heloves (Jul 8, 2011)

shit as Gabriel Iglesias said ... live the way you want to live.. if you want to dog all the fat foods ..go for it ..


----------



## emROARS (Jul 8, 2011)

kazuri said:


> A bag of carrots isnt a meal, it is something you can eat multiple times over the course of a week or 2...
> 
> BUT it is true that things do cost more depending on where you live, of course.
> 
> ...



I live in a small town about an hour from any major city. It's around double that price over there than it is here. 

Honestly, what are people going to be getting, especially with a family to feed. 

4 ready made meals for ?4 or a decent meal of veg, meat and maybe potato's/rice/pasta (that will cost ?10 because of the meat. Hell, a decent piece of meat in the local butchers is at least 7 quid).

I mean between the four of us at home, one pack of rice (about three handfuls) is enough for us and that in itself costs around ?3 (which is around $5). Pasta is exactly the same, unless you want the really cheap pasta that basically tastes like glue and is less healthy for you than the frozen meals.

Never MIND the fact that alot of people just don't know _how_ to cook.

TBH I don't blame them with the economy being as it is. Most of the veg we have in the UK is imported anyway and for some retarded reason the vegs made in the uk is even _more _expensive.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 8, 2011)

I barely eat, I'll be fine.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 8, 2011)

really? i know that 25% was fat, but really? 75 percent? that makes no sense


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 8, 2011)

Honestly, I used to fall under the 'big' category, going by the 'old' weight and body type statistics. Now I'm a solid normal. Kind of sad, really.

Also I'm concerned for myself cause half of my family is considered obese and I'm 'next in line' so...

I'm going to go extend my gym membership now...


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2011)

My dick is over weight. And my ego. It's too big, it's too wide. It's too strong, it won't fit. It's too much, it's too tough. I talk like this 'cause I can back it up


----------



## Coteaz (Jul 8, 2011)

Break out the harpoons


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, I'm not obese but I don't think my diet is that great to be honest. Had Chinese food earlier today, and I didn't go for a run today. 

I am eating more fruits though.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Well, I'm not obese but I don't think my diet is that great to be honest. Had Chinese food earlier today, and I didn't go for a run today.
> 
> I am eating more fruits though.



I'm glad we are obese. That means we have enough to feed our people unlike other shitty countries.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 8, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> I'm glad we are obese. That means we have enough to feed our people unlike other shitty countries.



Indeed how we maintain a growing obese population is stellar proof of our agricultural productivity. I just hope we can keep that up with higher energy, health,and environmental costs associated with all that food.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 8, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Indeed how we maintain a growing obese population is a stellar proof of our agricultural productivity. I just hope we can keep that up with higher energy, health,and environmental costs associated with all that food.



we all enjoy wanking now and then, but cmon lou.  along with that "healthy weight" there's a diabetes epidemic, a heart disease epidemic, and a cancer epidemic.  some pople attribute this to low quality nutrition, even malnutrition, and empty calories.  i previously posted an article about how today's produce has less nutrients than produce from previous decades, so there's science to back that claim.  eating more and still not getting proper nutrition.  it's a disaster.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 8, 2011)

Our military says otherwise NSU. Stop bein a hater all your life. Or simply leave this Country, and go live in bumfuckitstan, or somewhere that drinking the local water kills you.


----------



## Oppip (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow, this is really sad. I hope the US deals with this problem somehow and that this is resolved.


----------



## LouDAgreat (Jul 8, 2011)

NSU said:
			
		

> we all enjoy wanking now and then, but cmon lou. along with that "healthy weight" there's a diabetes epidemic, a heart disease epidemic, and a cancer epidemic. some pople attribute this to low quality nutrition, even malnutrition, and empty calories. i previously posted an article about how today's produce has less nutrients than produce from previous decades, so there's science to back that claim. eating more and still not getting proper nutrition. it's a disaster.



hey yo, I never said obese was healthy.. i just said how we maintain it is proof our agricultural productivity. As a matter of fact dawggg, i was kinda goin along your lines brah.


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 8, 2011)

No wonder it's been so hot.  America's obese people have gotten there own gravitational pull and are now causing earth to plunge into the sun!

If only we'd all dieted sooner.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 8, 2011)

Dieted and more importantly exercised earlier lol.


----------



## Sky is Over (Jul 8, 2011)

JellyButter said:


> Get rid of all fast food restaurants.
> Sorry people



Or just tax the shit out of them till kingdom come, that'll fix the economy real quick.


----------



## stream (Jul 8, 2011)

You don't need to exercise to be thin... Just eat less 

Though of course I'm saying that and I'm 200 for 6'2''


----------



## JellyButter (Jul 8, 2011)

Boosting my ego.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jul 8, 2011)

Its because all the parents not saying not to their children, letting them eat unhealthy food, cry about the healthy stuff they are given and the god awful cafeterias. They hardly ever give out healthy food, instead they give out pizza, soda, french fries etc etc. Its sad. 



> Nor is it when you ask a guy if he's breast feeding






> Oh I definitely believe there are tons of fat people. But I would say its more around 20-30%(just based on interacting with the public at my job). Well, guess it depends on what is considered 'overweight'. But theres no way its 50%.


If I remember right, anything over 15 pounds is considered obese, or was it 20 pounds?


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 8, 2011)

Fuck you, I'm not overweight, I'm underweight.
The only thing you need to do to lose weight is believe that food isn't enjoyable.

It isn't it's only purpose is to maintain your bodily functions. So you can do things that are enjoyable, like work, and play


----------



## Superstars (Jul 8, 2011)

All that stress making USA eat...


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 9, 2011)

More cushin for the pushin.


----------



## Yaypie (Jul 9, 2011)

It'd help if they made vegetables cheaper than candy. 

Anyone else notice how fucking expensive healthy food has become?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 9, 2011)

Glad to be Canadian


----------



## PureWIN (Jul 9, 2011)

Bolivian Alpaca said:


> Down here in South Texas its bad. They charge more for first floor apts. more since most of obese people do not want to walk the stairs up to their places.
> edit: do not know this organisation existed



Really? Because I _love_ living in the top floor, but they always charge more to specifically live on the top floor. Perhaps South Texas is the solution.


----------



## Jena (Jul 9, 2011)

I went to the beach yesterday and witnessed this epidemic first hand.

So many fat tourists squeezed into speedos. God bless America!


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 9, 2011)

Just ban all fastfood.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 9, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Glad to be Canadian



.

Fatty McFatty Fat Americans.
How you gonna win a war when you can't see past your double chin?


----------



## Jena (Jul 9, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> .
> 
> Fatty McFatty Fat Americans.
> How you gonna win a war when you can't see past your double chin?



That's the beauty of nuclear weapons. You can fire them from your chair while eating McDonalds. Bye bye foreign threat.


----------



## runsakurarun (Jul 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIwrV5e6fMY[/YOUTUBE]

Heart disease is the number one killer in the US and yet you don't hear anyone on the media proclaiming a "War on Heart Disease".



onepostwonder said:


> for the sake of profits, this will continue. they will sell you addictive shit-food, to make u sick and cash in on your need for medicine.
> 
> producers want to sell more stuff to you, pharma industry wants to sell more to you. they dont want you to be healthy or cured, they would lose profits.



This. 

And they have adapted very well with their marketing. When I go to the supermarket, I see labels like "multigrain" to confuse buyers that it is whole wheat. They claim something is "low-fat" but then again the sugar content is too much for one serving (one package is usually more than one serving size). 

In NY, they enforced restaurants to post the calorie count for everything on their menu, but studies show that people go ahead and order these 2000+ calorie meals anyway. 

We need to teach everyone how to read and interpret labels, and more importantly how to make their own meals.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Everybody who plays professional football is obese. Even people who are healthy and are just really muscular can be obese. It isn't completely accurate; not every obese person is fat.



This. There are seemingly fat people that are healthy and those that look fit are not. Anyway the solution is simple, have every building require you to climb 2 flights of stairs.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 9, 2011)

Jena said:


> That's the beauty of nuclear weapons. You can fire them from your chair while eating McDonalds. Bye bye foreign threat.



Arteries are clogged, get a heart attack reaching for the big red button .


----------



## Eru Lawliet (Jul 9, 2011)

This reminds of the guy, who wanted to go to German police academy, but was rejected, because his bmi was too high. He wasn't fat, he was a body builder and it was all muscles (which are heavier than fat anyway).

I don't remember, whether he was accepted in the end or not.


----------



## Mathias124 (Jul 9, 2011)

kazuri said:


> There is NO Way that number is right. Go out on a walk and tell me every other person you see is obese, not going to happen.



Outside isnt the usual habitat of fat people...


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Jul 9, 2011)

Eat more vegetables and less fast food/sweets
Go jogging every 2nd day 5-10 kilometers
drink more water less beer/coke,...

and you won`t have problems with weight


----------



## impersonal (Jul 9, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Everybody who plays professional football is obese. Even people who are healthy and are just really muscular can be obese. It isn't completely accurate; not every obese person is fat.



That's a myth. You have to be pretty damn muscular to be considered even mildly overweight via BMI. Unless you have a barrel-shaped body with heavy bones.

I googled the top 2 most famous football players. Tom Brady (1m93, 102kg) is only considered overweight (BMI 27.4). He would have to gain 10kg to be "obese". Peyton Manning (1m96, 100kg) has a BMI of 26, very mildly overweight by BMI. If he lost just 4kg (9lbs) he would be right back in the healthy category... But he would have to gain 16kg (35lbs) to qualify as obese.*

Athletes qualifying as obese is pretty rare even in a sport like American Football, where players are typically very massive. Besides, there are probably very few people who have both a lot of fat and a lot of muscle, so besides a few athletes and steroid-abusing bodybuilders... It's pretty safe to assume that 99% of those qualifying as obese by BMI are actually just very fat.

*Don't get me wrong, there are counter examples: MMA fighter Fedor Emelianenko is slightly obese by BMI (31.1); but he is particularly short (1m83) for a super-heavyweight, a category in which he has to be about as heavy as the (taller) competition to have a chance... And his body structure is very stocky to begin with.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 9, 2011)

impersonal said:


> That's a myth. You have to be pretty damn muscular to be considered even mildly overweight via BMI. Unless you have a barrel-shaped body with heavy bones.
> 
> I googled the top 2 most famous football players. Tom Brady (1m93, 102kg) is only considered overweight (BMI 27.4). He would have to gain 10kg to be "obese". Peyton Manning (1m96, 100kg) has a BMI of 26, very mildly overweight by BMI. If he lost just 4kg (9lbs) he would be right back in the healthy category... But he would have to gain 16kg (35lbs) to qualify as obese.*
> 
> ...



lol, the fuck u talking about.  brady and manning aren't muscular.  they have arm strenght, which u don't need a strong physique for.   and if they are considered overweight, then i'm sure everyone else on the field is.  probably the only ones who aren't are the wide receivers (and the safeties and corners who chase them) , who run all day and are super lean.

stay speechless


----------



## impersonal (Jul 9, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> stay speechless


I think that neg was from another thread, though I'm not sure.


> lol, the fuck u talking about.  brady and manning aren't muscular.


Yeah, I'm sure 2/3rd of americans are as muscular as these are. That's why they have BMIs in the "overweight" category.


*Spoiler*: _google images_ 








My God, how many "obese" women in the US must simply be girls who put on a little muscle while cycling to school?


----------



## roninmedia (Jul 9, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Yeah, I'm sure 2/3rd of americans are as muscular as these are. That's why they have BMIs in the "overweight" category.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _google images_


Wrong Brady. That's Brady Quinn.

Nonetheless, Tom Brady and Peyton Manning are more muscular and in better shape that most American males.


----------



## impersonal (Jul 9, 2011)

roninmedia said:


> Wrong Brady. That's Brady Quinn.
> 
> Nonetheless, Tom Brady and Peyton Manning are more muscular and in better shape that most American males.


Ah, sorry about that. I don't know much about american football. Still, I find ridiculous the idea that high BMIs comes from a very athletic population.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (Jul 9, 2011)

Im eating McDonalds right now, while IM reading this thread. And its only 10:41 AM

Keep on hating haters.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not part of that


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jul 9, 2011)

Awh shit , I'm probably gonna be thurr soon  .


----------



## Keile (Jul 9, 2011)

Not really a vexing issue. There are millions of skinny chicks in the US.


----------



## Brotha Yasuji (Jul 9, 2011)

Mexican God Lvl 2 said:


> Im eating McDonalds right now, while IM reading this thread. And its only 10:41 AM
> 
> Keep on hating haters.


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 9, 2011)

Jena said:


> I went to the beach yesterday and witnessed this epidemic first hand.
> 
> So many fat tourists squeezed into speedos. God bless America!


Did the tide come in?


----------



## Gnome (Jul 9, 2011)

5'10 and 175. Is that overweight? According to the BMI anything over 25 is, i got 25.1


----------



## hadou (Jul 9, 2011)

Brotha Yasuji said:


>



THAR SHE BLOWS!!


----------



## Huntress (Jul 9, 2011)

man the harpoons


----------



## impersonal (Jul 9, 2011)

Gnome said:


> 5'10 and 175. Is that overweight? According to the BMI anything over 25 is, i got 25.1



To be honest, I don't think individual people should rely on BMI measures to determine whether or not they're overweight, even though it's good for statistics. If you're overweight, look in a mirror. Are you seeing an overweight person (whithout lying to yourself)? Could you lose a few pounds? How many?...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 9, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Ah, sorry about that. I don't know much about american football. Still, I find ridiculous the idea that high BMIs comes from a very athletic population.





impersonal said:


> Yeah, I'm sure 2/3rd of americans are as muscular as these are. That's why they have BMIs in the "overweight" category.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _google images_
> ...



your ignorance in the matter of who superstar tom brady is is noted.

as that picture of manning shows, he is not very muscular, he is (really _was_) lean with an incredible arm, like baseball players who have strong arms but aren't built like the hulk.  and there are football players who are built like the hulk, lots of them, and would be considered obese. so would the fat line men.  

now is people getting all hulked out what is comprising the immense level of obese in the US, and the growth of obese in the US? i doubt that very much.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 9, 2011)

Meh e-o I only weigh 106 and I'm 18 years old and I'm a guy. <- You know I see fat people but I don't think I see a lot of Obese people >.> I don't know I think it'd be hard to miss noticing that many over large people. Or maybe it's cause I'm short and anything and anyone in my way blocks my view indefinitely.


----------



## Damaris (Jul 9, 2011)

i'm still in that 1/3 that's fine so i don't give a flying fuck


----------



## roninmedia (Jul 9, 2011)

Lance Armstrong has a BMI of 24.0. A BMI that is classified as overweight is 25. He gains 7 lbs, he is overweight by BMI standards. In 2000-2006, 55% of baseball players would be considered overweight.




If you are judging based on BMI, yes, Manning and Brady are overweight. A better gauge on a country should be on overall fitness. For example, pretty much everyone in school or the army in Finland takes the Cooper Test.


----------



## Bender (Jul 9, 2011)

Glad to not be one of teh fat ones


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2011)

Lose some weight before North America sinks in to Ocean you fatties.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 9, 2011)

BMI is retarded, you should be looking at body fat percentage.


----------



## Ausorrin (Jul 9, 2011)

The people I know who are overweight just don't exercise.  They sit on their butt all day


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2011)

emROARS said:


> BMI is retarded, you should be looking at body fat percentage.


It's true BMI is silly.
We need a new system BMI is old thinking.


----------



## Toroxus (Jul 9, 2011)

Study used BMI test.
BMI test is total bullshit.
Study is total bullshit.

/thread


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 9, 2011)

Brotha Yasuji said:


>



Ok, you do know that's a German in that picture right?


----------



## Kyousuke (Jul 9, 2011)

One of the things that makes me sad to say I'm an American. 

Though I'm far from being in that 66% myself.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 9, 2011)

Kyousuke said:


> One of the things that makes me sad to say I'm an American.
> 
> Though I'm far from being in that 66% myself.



Being a fucking weeboo isn't any better you know.


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 10, 2011)

Damaris said:


> i'm still in that 1/3 that's fine so i don't give a flying fuck



You're also Italian


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 10, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Ok, you do know that's a German in that picture right?



Do I even want to know how you're able to deduce nationality by looking at fat, naked guys?


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 10, 2011)

He's not naked, he has boxers on.


----------



## blue berry (Jul 10, 2011)

Don't worry, my country is still the fattest of them all <3


----------



## Yaypie (Jul 10, 2011)

WE'RE...GONNA...NEED...A BIGGER HARPOON!!!


----------



## On and On (Jul 10, 2011)

> Colorado is the least obese -- with a rate of 19.8 percent



I think the fact that the leanest state is at 20% is the most disappointing, smh


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 10, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> He's not naked, he has boxers on.



My bad, so you're only able to tell the nationality of fat men wearing nothing but their boxers?


----------



## The Awesome Geert Wilders (Jul 10, 2011)

Sell all that body fat to fancy soap makers and you've pretty much solved your national debt problem.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 10, 2011)

Hm. Shameful and disappointing.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jul 10, 2011)

and America isn't even the fattest nation in the world....


----------



## dbzfreak2 (Jul 10, 2011)

Welp, time to shut down half the fast food restaurants in the nation . Waaaaiiit a second...how is that possible considering the economy is crap...


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jul 10, 2011)

I always wonder how the French do it....most eat like kings and queens, yet the obesity rate is 10% or less!



MasterSitsu said:


> and America isn't even the fattest nation in the world....



Is it Mexico, then?


----------



## Damaris (Jul 10, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> You're also Italian



all of the pasta none of the weight
it's my superpower


----------



## David (Jul 11, 2011)

I noticed that when I go to the local mall, around 50% of the people I see are clearly overweight, but that's because half of the people I see are teens/kids.

Counting just adults, I wouldn't be surprised if 66%+ of the people at the mall are overweight.



Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Is it Mexico, then?



Correct.

I had a friend who was incredibly skinny.  He had a job for 2 or 3 years in Mexico, and came back... 

obese.  That is all.


----------



## Grep (Jul 11, 2011)

Health =/= weight at least not always.

Even when you factor in height. 

Like someone pointed out about a lot of professional athletes.

Either way why do people care so much about what other people do anyways. 

Minus people so heavy that it affects their daily life this is a trumped up 'issue'.

It has nothing to do with education either. They've been telling smokers it kills them for a long time. 

Who gives a fuck to be honest. Its not like fat people bitch at super skinny people.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 11, 2011)

^ Another fatty trying to justify his condition


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 11, 2011)

BGtymin said:


> Health =/= weight at least not always.
> 
> Even when you factor in height.
> 
> ...



it's a problem when 30-40 year olds are keeling over from weight related diseases.  

not to mention all the implications, eg. if healthcare were nationalized, how fair would it be to have responsible healthminded people paying for the healthcare of all the fat asses, or otherwise being denied care cause fatasses consume too many medical resources?  

what about military recruiting suffering cause candidates are too fat? and so forth and so on.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 11, 2011)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I always wonder how the French do it....most eat like kings and queens, yet the obesity rate is 10% or less!



It's because of the type of food they eat. Basically you can eat as much veg as you want and still be stick thin.


----------



## Hero (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Everybody who plays professional football is obese. Even people who are healthy and are just really muscular can be obese. It isn't completely accurate; not every obese person is fat.



This. And I don't think that damn statistic is right. When I'm in school, I don't see any fucking fat people. 

Honestly America is too damn picky with how they want people to look. Being overweight is almost a fucking sin now 

But I do admit there are some people that are obese. It just annoys me because I'm like overweight and people call me obese and I'm like are you stupid? It's not even the same


----------



## Bioness (Jul 11, 2011)

In all honesty it's their own faults, I may be naturally skinny but if I get a belly I will do 120 crunches to get rid of it. This is when we need to adopt a form of socialism and place a limit on how much food a fat person can buy, if they want more than make them walk their asses over to the next store.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 11, 2011)

emROARS said:


> It's because of the type of food they eat. Basically you can eat as much veg as you want and still be stick thin.



I wouldn't say it's how what they eat, but how much. I was watching the food network (yeah, whatchu gonna do) and this fat American lady was the host. She went to France and ordered crepes and asked them to put on more butter 3 times. And then asked how the French can be so thin eating the food they do...


----------



## Hero (Jul 11, 2011)

^ Looking at this, the "ideal" weight breathes anorexia

Bioness, that's morbidly obese


----------



## Bioness (Jul 11, 2011)

That ideal weight breathes healthy

And I know that is obese, but tell that to the states with less than 1 out of 5 obesity rates, oh wait there is only one state!


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 11, 2011)

2/3 is a big statement. This is pathetic if this is true


----------



## Elim Rawne (Jul 11, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> This. And I don't think that damn statistic is right. When I'm in school, I don't see any fucking fat people.



Because your school is such a great representative sample for the rest of the country


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> This. And I don't think that damn statistic is right. When I'm in school, I don't see any fucking fat people.


That's probably because you live in a Michael Bay movie. Specifically Transformers.


----------



## Tomcat171 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Looks down at 5'7.5", 122.6 lb form, sits back with smug face*


----------



## Ceria (Jul 12, 2011)

It's easy and cheap to eat badly, if healthier food were cheaper and readily available then i think it could be otherwise. until that day comes we'll keep getting fatter


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jul 12, 2011)

I had this discussion with a coworker of mine and we both feel that people would be more inclined to eat healthy and practice more healthy lifestyles if it weren't so damn expensive!

To join a health club cost a fucking grip! Purchasing health food (this includes organic) is twice to three times more expensive than regular food.

Unless one's well-off, no one can really afford that shit.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 12, 2011)

Nesha said:


> I had this discussion with a coworker of mine and we both feel that people would be more inclined to eat healthy and practice more healthy lifestyles if it weren't so damn expensive!
> 
> To join a health club cost a fucking grip! Purchasing health food (this includes organic) is twice to three times more expensive than regular food.
> 
> Unless one's well-off, no one can really afford that shit.


Not really. anytime fitness is only like 25 dollars a month. and of course dont buy all the stuff thats labeled "healthy" many regular foods can be healthy. like canned tuna, chicken breast, fruits, veggies, etc its really not more expensive, unless you go to the "healthy" section of the store and shop.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 12, 2011)

Holy shit. Is this for real?

2/3rds?


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 12, 2011)

1.  Obese people eat more.
2.  Eating more increases overall food consumption.
3.  Increasing food consumption -> increases profits.
4.  Increasing profits is good for the wealthy & big bizness.

Yes, someone benefits from Americans being obese.


----------



## impersonal (Jul 12, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Yes, someone benefits from Americans being obese.
> 
> That may be the problem.



Well, duh. 



...And then add the Coca-cola company and a few others.

And then, a whole medical sector... Which however is much less likely to be lobbying in favour of obesity the way McDonalds (for example) has been doing for decades.


			
				Nesha said:
			
		

> I had this discussion with a coworker of mine and we both feel that people would be more inclined to eat healthy and practice more healthy lifestyles if it weren't so damn expensive!
> 
> To join a health club cost a fucking grip! Purchasing health food (this includes organic) is twice to three times more expensive than regular food.
> 
> Unless one's well-off, no one can really afford that shit.



Right, because tap water costs so much more than soda. And potatoes, bread, rice & pasta prices are going through the roof. Right? The only thing that's a bit expensive is meat, but a few eggs, a bit of bacon even, cheese and/or fish sticks do. The occasional carrot or banana is a plus, and isn't expensive either.

But okay, if you're just eating oil-covered sugar, I suppose it is less expensive calorie-wise... If you're buying pizza, I doubt it. 

Same for fitness, by the way. Doing push-up and crunches costs nothing, and you can get acceptably fit doing a few of these everyday, plus a few similar exercises. You won't look like a bodybuilder, but you'll be fit. And of course, if you want to lose weight, there's probably a park in your city... go there and run. (if it's far away, get a cheap bike and cycle your way there).

The real problem is not that people can't afford it. If they were to save some time for cooking and exercising, everyday, they'd be much healthier.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 12, 2011)

Stop mass producing bacon. That's a good step towards obesity reduction. Ridiculously unhealthy meat.

Of course, that's never gonna happen.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 12, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Well, duh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jep.  It IS obvious.  

Unfortunately, ppl still don't get it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 12, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Well, duh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you said a few interesting things worth talking about. 

firstly "save time for cooking and excercising".  Most people work 8-5 jobs if they are lucky, and nowadays people can even have 2 jobs if neither pays very well.   for an 8-5 you may be busy from minimum 7-6.  for most people this means a less than healthy breakfast (if they aren't morning people, which alot aren't) and most likely a lunch outside which is always less healthy than home-cooked  (or prepare something in the morning, again, morning people :/ ).  By the time you get home and if you can find the energy to hit the gym and don't have a ball-busting back breaking job, you are already looking at 8PM-9pm by the time you've eaten and cleaned up.  cooking a meal after that that doesn't qualify as college kid food takes 1-2 hours.   

This kind of schedule is difficult to maintain if you work 5  days a week but it's the circumstance most people are faced with.

now let's say that for one of my takeout meals i go to the vegetarian restaurants nearby.  a meal there can easily be 1.5-3x as much as a meal at a non-vegetarian restaurant.  

gym memberships have a monthly fee that isn't much, but they have things that are unwieldy, like large initiation fees and long contracts.  personal training can cost 60$+ / hr, so many people won't have a clue what they are doing inside a gym. some times gym and healthy take out places aren't located near people's neighborhoods, especially in poorer areas, like rural america or the minority enclaves.

anwyay, that's just for starters, you make things sound simple, but americans aren't all that stupid, the cost of living well has increased substantially while living unhealthily is cheap.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jul 12, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> you said a few interesting things worth talking about.
> 
> firstly "save time for cooking and excercising".  Most people work 8-5 jobs if they are lucky, and nowadays people can even have 2 jobs if neither pays very well.   for an 8-5 you may be busy from minimum 7-6.  for most people this means a less than healthy breakfast (if they aren't morning people, which alot aren't) and most likely a lunch outside which is always less healthy than home-cooked  (or prepare something in the morning, again, morning people :/ ).  By the time you get home and if you can find the energy to hit the gym and don't have a ball-busting back breaking job, you are already looking at 8PM-9pm by the time you've eaten and cleaned up.  cooking a meal after that that doesn't qualify as college kid food takes 1-2 hours.
> 
> ...



Couldn't have said it better myself.

Now *impersonal*,

I work 2 part-time evening jobs, attend school full-time in the mornings. My days usually start around 7:00am and doesn't end until 10:30pm. This is pretty much 7 days out of the week. There are times when I don't have to attend school in the mornings, but I'm usually in bed resting until I have to go to my jobs in the evenings.

Now, when you can tell me I can find the time to do all of that in order to maintain health by mainstream society standards, then I will. Until something lets up, I'm just going to continue with the lifestyle I have because it's the only way I can adjust to my hectic work days.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 12, 2011)

people with kids are even more fucked. they take a couple of hours a day just by themselves.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 12, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Well, duh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Water isn't all you need to eat healthy and rice is starch you shouldn't eat that alone. Lean meat costs 3-10 times as much as the fattening meat. To where sometimes you can get beef that's 80/20 for 1 dollar a pound and 98/2 beef is almost six dollars a pound. 

Diary costs more than it used to, milk and cheese included and all food costs have gone up...so yeah the price of rice and other things like that has gone up too because the trucks to ship them need gas. Bread and all of those other things have gone up too, I used to be able to get a loaf of bread for 89 cents, even then that was the most unhealthy bread they sold.

The thing you don't get about the US is we're given less days off than most of the developed world, we're not given healthcare on top of it and we're often in a rush because labor laws here pretty much allow companies to abuse employees. Thirty minute lunch? No facilities to cook it in or not enough to warm something up in a timely manner...your only choice is fast food. 

Despite what you say, its always cheaper to cook fattening than to cook healthy and the food standards about what can be sold here aren't as good. The milk we drink is completely illegal in countries like England.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah. And you (*narutosimpsonultimate*) mentioned about fast food being cheaper, which it is. There an Atlanta Bread Company in the same plaza as both of my jobs. Just to get a freshly made sandwich and chips costs $6...and that doesn't even include a drink! (It's also recognized as one of the healthiest fast food places.) Whereas one can go to McDonald's and get a combo meal complete with a burger, fries, and drink for under $5. Common sense would tell someone which choice the average person would make.

I'll say it again, Americans would be more inclined to live healthier lifestyles and make healthier choices if it didn't cost so damned much!  There's a great want to be healthy and fit...better believe people are going to try to profit from it.

As for myself, I'm 5'4 and I weigh 170lbs. I would love to workout and occasionally I take my morning jogs on the off-chance I don't have to attend school or work. (But those days are *extremely *rare.) I would like to lose weight (my ideal is 140lbs), but I know that I would need a personal trainer so I can receive the proper instruction to reach my goal. But again, that shit costs and it's time-consuming. And time (or money) is something I don't have.

But...then again, I'm not slicing my wrists at my weight gain, either.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 12, 2011)

Nesha said:


> Yeah. And you mentioned about fast food being cheaper, which it is. There an Atlanta Bread Company in the same plaza as both of my jobs. Just to get a freshly made sandwich and chips costs $6...and that doesn't even include a drink! (It's also be recognized as one of the healthiest fast food places.) Whereas one can do to McDonald's and get a combo meal complete with a burger, fries, and drink for under $5. Common sense would tell someone which choice the average person would make.
> 
> I'll say it again, Americans would be more inclined to live healthier lifestyles and make healthier choices if it didn't cost so damned much!  There's a great want to be healthy and fit...better believe people are going to try to profit from it.
> 
> ...


Not only that, but the ideal weight is stupid low. A more realistic ideal weight being shown to people would encourage them that they could do it, instead of them thinking, I can't make that, I might as well do nothing.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jul 12, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not only that, but the ideal weight is stupid low. A more realistic ideal weight being shown to people would encourage them that they could do it, instead of them thinking, I can't make that, I might as well do nothing.



Exactly.

And contrary to popular belief, everyone in America doesn't think [sp=this][/sp] is sexy.

[sp=This][/sp] is ideal to me. No one's going to convince me that she's fat or out of shape. She's healthy, but she has some weight on her. I think that's perfect.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 12, 2011)

Nesha said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself.
> 
> Now *impersonal*,
> 
> ...



The main point that people should take out of statistics like these is that *being overweight* is a problem in and of itself, specifically. In fact it's usually the main danger to one's health. You don't need to eat a particularly healthy diet to be at your ideal weight. There's certainly no need for 'health foods'.

And you don't have to go to a gym or do any special exercise to avoid being overweight, despite what fast-food companies (and perhaps personal fitness trainers) would have you believe. You can control your weight sufficiently well simply by controlling the food you eat.

It costs *neither money nor time* to avoid high-calorie foods, i.e. to eat within your caloric requirements and no more. The effort comes into breaking your normal eating habits. 



Fireworks said:


> ^ Looking at this, the "ideal" weight breathes anorexia





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Not only that, but the ideal weight is stupid low. A more realistic ideal weight being shown to people would encourage them that they could do it, instead of them thinking, I can't make that, I might as well do nothing.



Has it occurred to you that there's not actually anything wrong with the medical recommendations, but instead with your expectations and standards of what an "ideal" weight actually is? If you think that what is considered medically ideal looks anorexic, then your gauge of what is ideal is completely fucked.

The BMI measure isn't perfect but it's fairly effective. Alternatively you can get your bodyfat % measured.



Nesha said:


> Exactly.
> 
> And contrary to popular belief, everyone in America doesn't think [sp=this][/sp] is sexy.
> 
> [sp=This][/sp] is ideal to me. No one's going to convince me that she's fat or out of shape. She's healthy, but she has some weight on her. I think that's perfect.



Medical standards and standards of beauty are two completely different things.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 12, 2011)

water, Canned tuna, canned chicken, apples, lettuce, bread, peanut butter

all you need for a healthy diet. its not the greatest tasting thing but it works. and takes 15-20 mins to prepare for the whole day. If anyone has time to watch TV they have enough time to make a good days worth of food


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2011)

Cut the apples and peanut butter and that doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jul 12, 2011)

erictheking said:


> The main point that people should take out of statistics like these is that *being overweight* is a problem in and of itself, specifically. In fact it's usually the main danger to one's health. You don't need to eat a particularly healthy diet to be at your ideal weight. There's certainly no need for 'health foods'.
> 
> And you don't have to go to a gym or do any special exercise to avoid being overweight, despite what fast-food companies (and perhaps personal fitness trainers) would have you believe. You can control your weight sufficiently well simply by controlling the food you eat.
> 
> ...



Being underweight is also unhealthy.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 12, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> water, Canned tuna, canned chicken, apples, lettuce, bread, peanut butter
> 
> all you need for a healthy diet. its not the greatest tasting thing but it works. and takes 15-20 mins to prepare for the whole day. If anyone has time to watch TV they have enough time to make a good days worth of food



lol those ingredients are fine if you like eating like a gradeschooler everyday.  there's no reason why canned tuna can't be replaced by several varieties of fish, same for chicken replaced with other meats, and apples with other fruit, lettuce..etc...if you have the choices.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Cut the apples and peanut butter and that doesn't sound too bad.


Well i need to eat apples due to a skin condidtion that i have  so you really dont need those. but replacing a meal with a few scoops of peanut butter (good shit not like jif or some sugar loaded peanut butter) is actually not that bad due to the protein in peanut butter


NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> lol those ingredients are fine if you like eating like a gradeschooler everyday.  there's no reason why canned tuna can't be replaced by several varieties of fish, same for chicken replaced with other meats, and apples with other fruit, lettuce..etc...if you have the choices.


I put up a healthier diet that you can buy for 30-40 dollars a week. again i said it might not be the best tasting diet. People in here are complaining that its too expensive to eat healthy and its too time consuming. all I did was put up a cheap diet that only takes 15-20 mins to prepare for the whole day


----------



## Jade (Jul 12, 2011)

People don't want to commit to something that will change their lifestyle entirely. They either have no motivation to pursue it, or they happier are being fat. 

For me, if your weight affects how you go about your daily life negatively you should think about changing that. Instead of being completely fat...be somewhat chubby and still have some extra meat on ya that won't hinder you for the worse.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 12, 2011)

Kill everyone with a BMI over 35 due to being fat.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> water, Canned tuna, canned chicken, apples, lettuce, bread, peanut butter
> 
> all you need for a healthy diet. its not the greatest tasting thing but it works. and takes 15-20 mins to prepare for the whole day. If anyone has time to watch TV they have enough time to make a good days worth of food


That sounds utterly disgusting, I just make salads. Cheese, lettuce, tomatoes and pepper...that's it.


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 13, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That sounds utterly disgusting, I just make salads. Cheese, lettuce, tomatoes and pepper...that's it.



Agreed, that sounds disgusting. If I wan to eat healthily I'll eat proper Indian food as opposed to that stuff they serve in restaurants.


----------



## Psycho (Jul 13, 2011)

as the resident pseudo-anorexic, i gotta say, loosing weight is ridiculously easy

first thing: eat less fast-food, substitute fried food for baked alternatives, baked chicken, avoid shit with oil; guess what, you're in close to 0 risk of being obese

secondly: drive less, no need to walk, but skateboarding from A to B is already a pretty good exercise, if you rather roller-skate or bike it's also good enough as long as you make it a habit

third and last: sleep, yes, it helps

that's what i do (except for step one, i just stop eating almost totally and take vitamin supplements)


----------



## emROARS (Jul 13, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Water isn't all you need to eat healthy and rice is starch you shouldn't eat that alone. Lean meat costs 3-10 times as much as the fattening meat. To where sometimes you can get beef that's 80/20 for 1 dollar a pound and 98/2 beef is almost six dollars a pound.
> 
> Diary costs more than it used to, milk and cheese included and all food costs have gone up...so yeah the price of rice and other things like that has gone up too because the trucks to ship them need gas. Bread and all of those other things have gone up too, I used to be able to get a loaf of bread for 89 cents, even then that was the most unhealthy bread they sold.
> 
> ...



Agreed and even then your normal food is ALOT more fattening than over here. I was over there in 08 and ate a bit more than I usually did because I was going to be walking around all day (averaged around 3 miles a day) and I gained _6lbs_ just over 3 weeks. 

I mean seriously. It's like they're putting fat purposely into your foods.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jul 13, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That sounds utterly disgusting, I just make salads. Cheese, lettuce, tomatoes and pepper...that's it.



                             .


----------



## DeDeMouse (Jul 13, 2011)

Americans need to eat rice moar if want to be healthy....


----------



## Psycho (Jul 13, 2011)

DeDeMouse said:


> Americans need to eat rice moar if want to be healthy....



or just eat corn less


----------



## Mathias124 (Jul 13, 2011)

Psycho said:


> or just eat corn less



Or maybe people need to start realizing that it's not about what you eat but how and when you eat it.


Eat as nature intended.

Sometimes fish, sometimes fatty meat, sometimes low fat meat.

Eat fruit when you feel like it (which you should at least twice a day unless your parents completely fucked you up).


As long as your diet is diverse you will never get fat.

PS: "light" products are shit, the closer to nature the better


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 13, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> That sounds utterly disgusting, I just make salads. Cheese, lettuce, tomatoes and pepper...that's it.



It sounds like you dont get all your nutrients. you realize that i dont eat that in one meal, and its spread out throughout the day


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 13, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I mean seriously. It's like they're putting fat purposely into your foods.




Uh..  They are.  



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> 1.  Obese people eat more.
> 2.  Eating more increases overall food consumption.
> 3.  Increasing food consumption -> increases profits.
> 4.  Increasing profits is good for the wealthy & big bizness.
> ...


----------



## Kei (Jul 13, 2011)

Losing weight difers from person to person, so what might work for you might not work for the other person. I know for one I am skinny but I don't excersie worth a crap


----------



## zuul (Jul 13, 2011)

It's time for fat people to start discriminating skinny people like it's for the other minority.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 13, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> It sounds like you dont get all your nutrients. you realize that i dont eat that in one meal, and its spread out throughout the day



Lots of nutrients in vegetables. Can also supplement multivitamin pills for any vitamins and minerals he's not getting either.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 13, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Uh..  They are.



And it's bloody disgusting. And addictive. 



DeDeMouse said:


> Americans need to eat rice moar if want to be healthy....



do you know how fattening rice is?

Go for couscous or beans.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 13, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Lots of nutrients in vegetables. Can also supplement multivitamin pills for any vitamins and minerals he's not getting either.



hes not getting shit like protein, which is very crucial with a healthy diet


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 13, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> hes not getting shit like protein, which is very crucial with a healthy diet



i suspect protein's been oversold.  i'm venturing a guess that some of the growth in obesity is due to "atikin's" -type diets.  all fatty meats


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 13, 2011)

People are too stupid to keep an eye on their calorie intake/outake.

Maybe it should be taught in schools.

"See kids, there's this thing called calorie, if you take in more than you can burn, it'll be stored as fat and will make you obese"

Also, proteins don't make you fat, they give you the shits and possibly destroy your kidneys if you take too much. They're normally used to repair muscles after a strenght workout and should be taken at the right dosage troughout the day.


----------



## cnorwood (Jul 13, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i suspect protein's been oversold.  i'm venturing a guess that some of the growth in obesity is due to "atikin's" -type diets.  all fatty meats



Well too much protein is bad and can make you fat. but 1g per 1lb you weigh is usually a good amount per day. meats like tuna and chicken hare full of protein but not much fat


----------



## Psycho (Jul 13, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> Well too much protein is bad and can make you fat. but 1g per 1lb you weigh is usually a good amount per day. meats like tuna and chicken hare full of protein but not much fat



protein cannot make you fat, though it can do a real number on your liver


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 13, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Losing weight difers from person to person, so what might work for you might not work for the other person. I know for one I am skinny but I don't excersie worth a crap



Losing weight is a biologic process that is the same for every human being.

Reduce your calorie intake without missing out on vitamins and nutrients and you're done. You can also speed it up with some exercise, but it isn't needed if you're patient.

Where this whole "everybody is different" crap comes into play is that the average citizen is an idiot and can't discipline themselves properly.

30 mins of cardio a day and eating right is all it takes for anyone. Probably some reading skills too.


----------



## Goom (Jul 13, 2011)

At 5 9 and 140 pounds I think im good


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> It sounds like you dont get all your nutrients. you realize that i dont eat that in one meal, and its spread out throughout the day


You said it like you're mixing it together or something and eating it.


----------



## Hand Banana (Jul 13, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> hes not getting shit like protein, which is very crucial with a healthy diet



Get that from fish oil.


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Jul 13, 2011)

Overweight isn't necessarily bad assuming they have a low body fat percentage. Of course a lot of Americans do have a very high body fat percentage. Aren't people in the NFL considered to be obese, even if they are in phenomenal shape? I think ones body fat percentage is the most important thing to pay attention to.


----------



## DeDeMouse (Jul 13, 2011)

emROARS said:


> do you know how fattening rice is?
> 
> Go for couscous or beans.


Why i must go for couscous or beans when i eat a lot rice isn't even slightly fat


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Jul 13, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> you said a few interesting things worth talking about.
> 
> firstly "save time for cooking and excercising".  Most people work 8-5 jobs if they are lucky, and nowadays people can even have 2 jobs if neither pays very well.   for an 8-5 you may be busy from minimum 7-6.  for most people this means a less than healthy breakfast (if they aren't morning people, which alot aren't) and most likely a lunch outside which is always less healthy than home-cooked  (or prepare something in the morning, again, morning people :/ ).  By the time you get home and if you can find the energy to hit the gym and don't have a ball-busting back breaking job, you are already looking at 8PM-9pm by the time you've eaten and cleaned up.  cooking a meal after that that doesn't qualify as college kid food takes 1-2 hours.



Sorry but healthy cooking doesn't equal spending 1-2 hours in the kitchen.

Cooking rice, 10 minutes, cutting meat and veggies, 10 minutes (while the rice cooks), stirfrying meat and veggies, 10 minutes, adding sauce (wichever), put on plate, done, and you've been cooking for less than 30 minutes, and you've got a healthy Jamie Oliver approved meal.

And if you make 2 portions in one go, you don't have to cook the next day at all.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 13, 2011)

Last of the Arrancar said:


> Sorry but healthy cooking doesn't equal spending 1-2 hours in the kitchen.
> 
> Cooking rice, 10 minutes, cutting meat and veggies, 10 minutes (while the rice cooks), stirfrying meat and veggies, 10 minutes, adding sauce (wichever), put on plate, done, and you've been cooking for less than 30 minutes, and you've got a healthy Jamie Oliver approved meal.
> 
> And if you make 2 portions in one go, you don't have to cook the next day at all.



u eat ur rice raw? 

also , not everyone eats stirfry or wants it for every meal.  and what magic sauce is this ?

anyway, then you eat , another 30 minutes if u chew.  then u can't do anything for an hour while u digest, that's a 2 hour investment right there.


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Jul 13, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> u eat ur rice raw?
> 
> also , not everyone eats stirfry or wants it for every meal.  and what magic sauce is this ?
> 
> anyway, then you eat , another 30 minutes if u chew.  then u can't do anything for an hour while u digest, that's a 2 hour investment right there.



I said cook the rice , wich takes 10 minutes. And my sauce mix is classified , but you can just use soy sauce cuz you a noob . 

But anyway, when you eat your take out, wich is a lot fattier and thus heavier on the stomach, you're gonna be digesting a lot longer. 

So either way you''re gonna take time eating and digesting, healthy or non-healthy.


----------



## emROARS (Jul 13, 2011)

DeDeMouse said:


> Why i must go for couscous or beans when i eat a lot rice isn't even slightly fat



It's a non-complex carb therefore it has sugars which spike your blood levels higher and quicker making your hungrier never mind the rest of the sugars not being absolved efficiently and turning into fat. 

Couscous is a low-fat complex carb meaning it does not produce rapid spikes in blood sugar. Therefore your appetite will be filled more so you don't resort to binge eating.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 13, 2011)

I love how two people have said rice already. Rice is a starch


----------



## Xyloxi (Jul 13, 2011)

Brown rice is a lot better for you seeing as its not a complex carb, its white rice which is the problem.


----------



## Gextiv (Jul 13, 2011)

I can proudly say that I am not one of those 2/3s of obese Americans.

Hi 5 Skinny people!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 13, 2011)

another problem with food choices is , and it's strong anectodal evidence, there is no way that the produce selections are equal in all parts of the US.  i've traveled to Northeast US where the selection is much  worse than people seem aware of , compared to California/west coast which has plenty of home grown produce and supply lines to mexico with plenty of agriculture as well.  friends that lived in vegas have told me that produce there has to be shipped by truck, and the price of produce is 10x higher than california.  

so food throughout the US is not all equal


----------



## impersonal (Jul 14, 2011)

Nesha said:


> Couldn't have said it better myself.
> 
> Now *impersonal*,
> 
> ...


Ah well, what I got from this is that American society really sucks.

In any case, it's still usually cheaper and healthier to eat rice and pasta and water than fast food and soda, and it's harder to grow fat on that.


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jul 14, 2011)

JellyButter said:


> Get rid of all fast food restaurants.
> Sorry people



I the uk, when you go to mcdonnald's they give you tiny portions. Why? Because they can get away with it. Smaller portions=cheaper=big profits. If americans stop demanding huge portions, there would be less obesity. You have to change the culture.


----------

